# illegally smuggling a turtle into canada



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm in Hong Kong right now and today I went to check out their lfs-district.
What an eye opener. Fish in bags. Fish all crammed into small tanks and thousands of baby turtles of all sorts.

Anyways, I'm wondering what my chances/consequences are of smuggling one back home?
Like if I were to wrap one up tightly in one of my socks in my checked baggage...


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

When they scan your bags they will see it right away and you can get charged with a hefty fine it's really not worth it


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say definitely not worth it. Big bucks if you get caught!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

If you travel frequently, is it worth the chance of getting flagged as a smuggler over a turtle?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you watched border security on tv? They scan and they see. Scanner shows through socks..a fine, confiscate, and sitting for a long time...and the poor turtle gets destroyed.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks everyone!
I was told some time ago that it's doable as not every bag mag get scanned. 
But yeah, you're right, it's not worth getting caught over. But this was a rare turtle... in canada anyways.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

if you want to bring back a turtle why don't you go through correct legal means....smuggling is a crime and I am sure that this site and your conscience can help you to figure out that this is not right. Also they may also be endangered species or carrying disease etc...? me thinks you're crazy to even think about it...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Aside from the consequences of getting caught, perhaps consider the ethics of doing it in the first place. People who smuggle are what keeps the trade in endangered wildlife going. Without smugglers there is no market, and rare turtles are left alone.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW, posting online that you are considering doing something highly illegal is one of the [email protected] things you can do. You don't think customs officers keep fish or join forums? Sorry to sound harsh but really, if I worked for customs, I'd flag you and have them do a complete strip search when you arrive at YVR. You wouldn't be able to plead anything but guilty in court since the title of your thread states very clearly "illegally smuggling turtle into canada"! 

Anthony


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually we do have a customs agent as a member. ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

a smugling conviction may affect:: 
your job : employers don't like criminal records!
Your health : may carrie disease
Our ecosystem : may be invasive or carry infections

Our hobbie : they could make it more difficult to import any livestock


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey if he is willing to smuggle it in a sock and deliberately hide it might need to do a cavity check make sure he didn't hoop any of them


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty disgusted to see a thread like this on our forum! Really surprised you would even ask such a question! Please do not fall into that category of losers that do this crap! And please NEVER post a tread like this again on BCA!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am amazed with the lack of awareness of the legal and ecological consequences. Obviously, the person did not intend this reaction. We obviously need to do more serious education on invasive species. Glad the vast majority totally get this.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think he really meant any harm, either way he's educated now.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Not going to lie but due to the OPs response, I think it's a little rash how others have been responding.

By no means do I agree with smuggling, but it seems to me he was only looking to disprove what he had been told by someone else. I could be totally wrong as well. Either way, there really is not enough information for ANYONE to jump to a final conclusion. Only two post have been made in regards to the topic by the OP... Definitely not enough to find out true intentions.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> Not going to lie but due to the OPs response, I think it's a little rash how others have been responding .


 I do agree that some of the responses were a little harsh. That seems to be the way of the internet. Mine was intended to be constructive. I hope nobody was offended.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Too be honest, I made sure my post was a little harsh (I usually am more diplomatic online than in person). Inquiring about doing something illegal by posting it on a public forum is simply asking for all sorts of trouble if the authorities read about it and then follow up. Smuggling live animals have all sorts of negative consequences that the OP probably never considered. I think its a case of opening his eyes to what could happen to him for even posting about this. 

I know for a fact that many employers do online background checks of applicants' social media and online postings, either hire specialty services or do it in-house. It would not be hard to figure out the real name, address, etc. of any poster who posts questionable things about highly illegal activities. What people post online, on social media, on Twitter, etc. can turn around and bite them in the butt later on when they are trying to apply for a job, run for office, or something totally unrelated.

As I explained and April confirmed, we have forum members who are customs officers, RCMP officers, etc. One of my best friends is in the RCMP. We do not encourage postings about illegal activities on this site, it is a family-oriented site after all. 

A wake-up call was called for and that's what I hope happened. Not just for the OP but for other people who have read and followed this thread. 

And seriously, if people had posted "Yeah, go for it. Just stick that illegal and most likely endangered turtle in a sock and smuggle it in. You won't get caught.", the OP would not have seriously considered doing just that? Basically, it read like he wanted confirmation that he should do this and would get away with it. 

Here are his exact words "Anyways, I'm wondering what my chances/consequences are of smuggling one back home?
Like if I were to wrap one up tightly in one of my socks in my checked baggage... But yeah, you're right, it's not worth getting caught over. But this was a rare turtle... in canada anyways."

From his own words, it sounds very much like he was seriously contemplating doing this, if he had confirmation/encouragement from other BCA members that this is possible. I saw it as our duty to disabuse him of this notion and make sure he's aware of the very negative consequences if he is caught smuggling a "rare" and illegal turtle. Yes, some of the words and posts sounded quite harsh. Hard to convince someone to not do something illegal that they are very tempted to do if you treat him with "kid's gloves" and sugar-coat your words.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Yes you, got your point around without pointing fingers.

I should not have generalised as others but rather some. Jeez I must be sick, I'm normally on the ball for defense posts. XD uggh. Lol.


----------



## flounder (Nov 28, 2015)

But you never really know unless you try. This will probably be your only chance to ever own that turtle. Lots of people smuggle stuff across the border every day. If it was me, I would hide it in my pants, not the checked luggage.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Not disregarding your post seahorse, but I think that rashness would have been more appropriate on flounder I'd (s)he is serious. .-. 

I surely hope you are messing around flounder, the scanners in London ON detected a sharp piece of metal in my shoe that was fairly close to puncturing all the way through. They pick up anything. A turtle jock strap would be more than noticeable.

You watch the screens they have everything covered. You aren't the first and unfortunately not the last. They are two steps ahead.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone else find it suspicious this user made the account today???


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I don't know why the Mods didn't just erase the thread to begin with. Illegal is illegal. period.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> Does anyone else find it suspicious this user made the account today???


 Probably Flounder is just a regular member (no pun intended ) who wanted to make an anonymous joke.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I hope so. DX


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

flounder said:


> But you never really know unless you try. This will probably be your only chance to ever own that turtle. Lots of people smuggle stuff across the border every day. If it was me, I would hide it in my pants, not the checked luggage.


Your an idiot who may find your visit very short here


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for posting this on a forum Ive frequented for years now.
I should have known better, and believe it or not I do know better.
When making this post I was on an impulse. But everything said on here is right by everyone.

It was a stupid post and an even stupider thought from me.

This has been a community that i've enjoyed and would hate that my "reputation" be washed out due to having a dumb thought.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No, your rep is not "washed out" because of this thread. Just wanted to make sure you & others who might have the same thoughts get the message loud and clear. Cheers & enjoy your vacation. Take lots of pics and video of the turtle. Those you can bring back no problem


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

We all have momentary lapses of judgement lol. Don't sweat it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

better here than on next episode of Border Security. 
For what is is worth, legality and ethics aside, for so many reasons, a live turtle down one's pants is never a good idea...I just wanted to make sure we are all clear on that.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hammer said:


> better here than on next episode of Border Security.
> For what is is worth, legality and ethics aside, for so many reasons, a live turtle down one's pants is never a good idea...


CHOMP, CHOMP.

I think Hammer's comment should be "Quote of the Day!!" :bigsmile:


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Deleted; I re-read the thread and realized my comment wasn't applicable.

Carry on, as you were...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> For what is is worth, legality and ethics aside, for so many reasons, a live turtle down one's pants is never a good idea...I just wanted to make sure we are all clear on that.


 I was wondering, do you just happen to know that or do you speak from experience?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually did see on border security that a guy had tons of turtles
All strapped to his legs and crotch and got caught . The turtles were on the endangered list and they were all confiscated and a lot were dead or dying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

some of the 'customs' reality shows reveal how much the fines/punishment are.

I sympathise with someone wanting one but the guy with 300 in body packs
needs the same fate as the ones that did not survive.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Obviously this guy doesnt read BCAquaria:

Canadian with 51 turtles in his pants expected to plead guilty | Toronto Star


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> Obviously this guy doesnt read BCAquaria:
> 
> Canadian with 51 turtles in his pants expected to plead guilty | Toronto Star


"Canadian authorities seized the turtles, which included North American varieties such as eastern box turtles, red-eared sliders and diamondback terrapins - some of which sell for $800 each"

At least he can always plead insanity. 
Who smuggles Red eared sliders? :lol:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't imagine flying with all those turtles strapped to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

TomC said:


> Obviously this guy doesnt read BCAquaria:
> 
> Canadian with 51 turtles in his pants expected to plead guilty | Toronto Star


He actually tried to smuggle 52 turtles in his pants. No one knows where the Cave-Dwelling Soft-shell went...


----------

